# rye wine



## Loony (Sep 18, 2008)

We were just given a bunch of fresh rye. I am going to grind some of it to make bread, but is there any recipe for wine from this grain? Would love some imput. Have a batch of sweet corn wine going right now. Pretty tasty stuff at this point!!!!!


----------



## Wine Maker (Sep 18, 2008)

You have me stumped on the rye wine. I even looked at Jack Keller's website and could not find a recipe for it. Jack's website is www.jackkeller.net and he has an extensive listing of wine recipies but I didn't see this one.


----------



## Gnashly (Oct 9, 2008)

*Rye Wine Making.... secrets?*

Hi, I was lucky enough to be handed some rye wine making secrets from my neighbor before he passed away. Unfortunately like most of my valuable documents, they were fed to a rabbit by a mother's boyfriend that hated me.

I have a nice yard full of wild rye from europe if anyone wants any samples to grow themselves, in exchange for an ingredient and instruction list again.

John "Gnashly"
Benicia, CA


----------



## Gnashly (Nov 27, 2008)

*Secret rye technique - please read!!!*

Ok, I remembered how rye wine making is different from regular wine making. There are many rye wine recipies but all have the same 'secret' technique:

WASH THE RYE REALLY WELL TWICE WITH SOMETHING ACIDIC LIKE LEMON JUICE, OR CIGAR/CIGARETTE ASH

thats wash it twice people! if you aren't a cigar smoker you'd probably want to use lemon juice or something else that will wash off the larvae off the rye... harmless when baked, these larvae can actually cause brain damage when injested and low alcoholic content doesn't seem to kill them!


----------



## Gnashly (Nov 27, 2008)

*Btw*

where did my wild rye go??


----------

